# Tanning Bed Question



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

travis13 said:


> I have been asked to provide power for a 240v tanning bed. I get to the shop and look at the plug end attached to the tanning bed, 6-20P. Then I look in the floor, and what also came with the tanning bed is a single phase 120/240 to 12/24 transformer. It has a 6-20P attached to it for line side and a 6-20R cord cap for the load. I didn't get a chance to open up the transformer and take a look. This one has got me puzzled guys. I just don't understand why you would have a transformer with the same plug and receptacle coming in and out?


Probably an auto transformer connected boost. The tanning beds were originally installed in a location, that had a 120/208 volt Y connected service. Many newly constructed store fronts in the mini-malls have this setup.
Many of the tanning beds are imported from Europe and are designed for 230 volts, 50/60 hz.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Possibly an isolation transformer?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a buck boost son. In case you're running it off 208


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

So the transformer is worthless to me? Can you explain how that transformer would be wired internally. Is the primary in series X1 X2-X3 X4? And how would the secondary be wired?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

JMO, You have to get the manufacturer cut sheet on the bed.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Only info I have is on the nameplate. 240v, 60hz, 2650w


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

No manufacture? All these beds are all slightly different that's why my opinion! 
If You can ID it, the cut sheet is probably view-able from the web!


----------

